# Some slightly good news and some slightly worrying



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Went to my GPs this morning as I had been asked to make an appointment after a couple of liver function tests. Upshot was that my bilirubin is higher than normal, but that this has been observed before and it's no different now to what it's always been (could be something called Gilbert's Syndrome). GP doesn't think it's any cause for concern but I will have the test included in my annual checks. So, slightly good news in that there is something abnormal, but not out of the ordinary for me and no treatment needed.

Slightly worrying is a patch of reddened skin on my chest. It's been there for years and I have mentioned it to GP a few months ago - she gave me a steroid cream to see if it would go, but it hasn't. Having learned that my dad has just been diagnosed with skin cancer (an easily treatable form, possibly induced by the UV treatment for his psoriasis) my GP has decided to send me off for tests with a specialist. She mentioned the possibility of Bowen's disease - anyone had any experience of this? Obviously, I've read up on it and it doesn't sound too concerning, just slightly worrying! 

Also managed to get a prescription for a novopen echo, so quite a good 15 minutes in all - 2 possible diseases and a new gadget!


----------



## robofski (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure how you stay so chipper Alan!!!

Hope the 2 possible diseases don't turn out to cause you any problems and I hope the Echo helps with your memory


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

robofski said:


> Not sure how you stay so chipper Alan!!!
> 
> Hope the 2 possible diseases don't turn out to cause you any problems and I hope the Echo helps with your memory



Cheers Dan. They're only minor things ( I hope!) - I'm just pleased that since my diabetes diagnosis I've been much more closely monitored than I would otherwise have been. If I hadn't been diagnosed I am sure I would be in a much worse state than I am! 

Looking forward to getting my Echo. The pharmacy is only a small one so didn't have one in stock. It'll be only the second pen I've used for my novorapid in 4 years!


----------



## robofski (Jul 4, 2012)

I know what you mean about monitoring!  If it hadn't been for regular blood tests following a TIA in 2000 I still to this day don't think I'd know I was diabetic!  In the 6 years since diagnosis I've never had any symptoms I would have put down to Diabetes so I'd be walking around now like the countless others who don't know they've got it!  Though I guess the fact I've been having treatment for 6 years has helped mask it all so maybe untreated I would know by now!!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope your tests come back OK and your feeling that things are 'nothing to worry about' is confirmed.

Enjoy your new toy!

Half units would be extremely useful for you I'd imagine - and if your memory is anything like mine was on MDI that function will be a great benefit too


----------



## MeganN (Jul 4, 2012)

robofski said:


> I know what you mean about monitoring!  If it hadn't been for regular blood tests following a TIA in 2000 I still to this day don't think I'd know I was diabetic!  In the 6 years since diagnosis I've never had any symptoms I would have put down to Diabetes so I'd be walking around now like the countless others who don't know they've got it!  Though I guess the fact I've been having treatment for 6 years has helped mask it all so maybe untreated I would know by now!!!!




I think I've been diabetic for a lot long than I have been diagnosed for. Only symptom I had was thirst but it wasn't a bad enough thirst to be worried at first apparently


----------



## macast (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Went to my GPs this morning ..................
> 
> 
> Also managed to get a prescription for a novopen echo, so quite a good 15 minutes in all - 2 possible diseases and a new gadget!




OMG Alan!!!  you get all your meds down to just one and insulin and now this!!!  hopefully the '2 possible diseases' AREN'T..... or at least not any trouble to you.   and I don't know what an echo is.... echo is.... echo is


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

macast said:


> OMG Alan!!!  you get all your meds down to just one and insulin and now this!!!  hopefully the '2 possible diseases' AREN'T..... or at least not any trouble to you.   and I don't know what an echo is.... echo is.... echo is



It's an insulin pen...pen...pen...


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 4, 2012)

I do love the last bit of your post Alan - made me giggle!  I, too, hope that neither of the 2 possible diseases turn out to be troublesome in anyway and as for the echo (lol at macast!) I'm jealous!  Keep forgetting to ask about one!  have fun when you get it and let us all know what you think.  Take very good care of yourself as well!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Alan  I  hope that they do both turn out ok for you but even so it is must be worrying.  I hope that they get your skin checked out for you very soon so that you can be reassured.  A half unit pen sounds excellent


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jul 4, 2012)

No experience of either those things, I hope you don't have them though! Yay for the Echo pen, I wish I was on novorapid cos I want one - I very often forget how much Humalog I have given myself for a meal!   Does it store lots of amounts given or just the most recent?

Are you just under your GP and not a clinic for your diabetes? x


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Went to my GPs this morning as I had been asked to make an appointment after a couple of liver function tests. Upshot was that my bilirubin is higher than normal, but that this has been observed before and it's no different now to what it's always been (could be something called Gilbert's Syndrome). GP doesn't think it's any cause for concern but I will have the test included in my annual checks. So, slightly good news in that there is something abnormal, but not out of the ordinary for me and no treatment needed.



well according to the paper in the link below Gilbert's syndrome is a good combination with diabetes ( " a perfect union"), it helps to prevent heart disease ( vascular complications) ...

http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0026/ea0026p699.htm


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> well according to the paper in the link below Gilbert's syndrome is a good combination with diabetes ( " a perfect union"), it helps to prevent heart disease ( vascular complications) ...
> 
> http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0026/ea0026p699.htm



Wow, bonus! Thanks mcdonagh, very interesting 

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes. Looks like Gilbert's may be a plus, not a minus. The skin thing will not be tested for at least 6 weeks, so I'm not going to stress about it


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> No experience of either those things, I hope you don't have them though! Yay for the Echo pen, I wish I was on novorapid cos I want one - I very often forget how much Humalog I have given myself for a meal!   Does it store lots of amounts given or just the most recent?
> 
> Are you just under your GP and not a clinic for your diabetes? x



Not sure really about the features of the Echo, I think it just stores the last dose. I'm with a clinic for my diabetes, but asked the GP to prescribe the pen since I was seeing her anyway - I see her for all (!) my non-diabetes stuff


----------



## macast (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Wow, bonus! Thanks mcdonagh, very interesting
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their good wishes. Looks like Gilbert's may be a plus, not a minus. The skin thing will not be tested for at least 6 weeks, so I'm not going to stress about it




glad things are not as bad as you first thought.  and as you have had the red patch of skin for ages there seems no point in stressing over a 6-week wait


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope things turn out okay for you Alan.
Did you mention the lantus experiment or is that a conversation for the consultant?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Hope things turn out okay for you Alan.
> Did you mention the lantus experiment or is that a conversation for the consultant?



She was intrigued to hear about the lantus and suggested removing it from my repeat, but I said I'm not quite ready for that step yet!


----------



## robofski (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Not sure really about the features of the Echo, I think it just stores the last dose.



Your right it just shows the last dose as numerics in the centre of the readout and a number of segments each representing 1 hour around the outside so you know roughly when you gave it.  Really useful if you can't remember giving it!  And quite good on a screen that's only 11mm diameter!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

robofski said:


> Your right it just shows the last dose as numerics in the centre of the readout and a number of segments each representing 1 hour around the outside so you know roughly when you gave it.  Really useful if you can't remember giving it!  And quite good on a screen that's only 11mm diameter!



Ah, yes, I've just had a look at a picture - does it need batteries then?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey, I've just noticed the novopen 5 - it's got a memory function too!


----------



## robofski (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ah, yes, I've just had a look at a picture - does it need batteries then?



No idea on the battery front, can't find anywhere they would go!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 4, 2012)

Batteries on the Memoir (not currently available) were not user-replaceable. The pen was supposed to last for 2-3 years, and when the batteries ran out it needed to be replaced


----------



## queenbee01 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Oh! I am sorry, but ....*

Hello Northerner, I'm afraid I can't comment on any of your good news or ailments. Only to say that I admire your chirpyness and ability to be jovial about it all. You have been very kind in answering many of my posts which I appreciate and can only offer you my very good wishes for the future.


Northerner said:


> Went to my GPs this morning as I had been asked to make an appointment after a couple of liver function tests. Upshot was that my bilirubin is higher than normal, but that this has been observed before and it's no different now to what it's always been (could be something called Gilbert's Syndrome). GP doesn't think it's any cause for concern but I will have the test included in my annual checks. So, slightly good news in that there is something abnormal, but not out of the ordinary for me and no treatment needed.
> 
> Slightly worrying is a patch of reddened skin on my chest. It's been there for years and I have mentioned it to GP a few months ago - she gave me a steroid cream to see if it would go, but it hasn't. Having learned that my dad has just been diagnosed with skin cancer (an easily treatable form, possibly induced by the UV treatment for his psoriasis) my GP has decided to send me off for tests with a specialist. She mentioned the possibility of Bowen's disease - anyone had any experience of this? Obviously, I've read up on it and it doesn't sound too concerning, just slightly worrying!
> 
> Also managed to get a prescription for a novopen echo, so quite a good 15 minutes in all - 2 possible diseases and a new gadget!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

queenbee01 said:


> Hello Northerner, I'm afraid I can't comment on any of your good news or ailments. Only to say that I admire your chirpyness and ability to be jovial about it all. You have been very kind in answering many of my posts which I appreciate and can only offer you my very good wishes for the future.



Thank you queenbee, much appreciated


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2012)

Ooooh - Novopen 5 ! - they sneaked that one in under the radar didn't they?  No blaze of trumpets, how vewwy odd.

Sorry to hear bout the rest of it Alan - however, 6 weeks isn't srely what you normally get for cancer tests? - Pete had a red bit in his mouth on routine check-up so the dentist said he'd be referring him. When he (Pete) was just opening the door having driven back home, the phone was ringing.  Hospital to make the appt!  (It was nowt in the finish)

Anyway hope yours is nowt too.  What about that D thing I can't think of the name of though ... something Nigrescans is it?  Doesn't that start red?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2012)

....


Acanthosis Nigricans.

?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

trophywench said:


> ....
> Acanthosis Nigricans.
> ?



Nope, definitely not that  It's really unlikely to be anything. The only thing the GP could think it might be was Bowen's disease, but she said it doesn't really have most of the features of that - just sending me for the tests to be on the safe side


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Alan, hope everything turns ok and is nothing to worry about! Xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Alan, hope everything turns ok and is nothing to worry about! Xxx



Cheers Di


----------



## slipper (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, best wishes from me too Northerner, at least you get a new toy into the bargain.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 4, 2012)

You give everyone here so much support i hope we can give the same back...you are in my eyes a leg!!! chin up OLD boy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

slipper said:


> Yes, best wishes from me too Northerner, at least you get a new toy into the bargain.





jalapino said:


> You give everyone here so much support i hope we can give the same back...you are in my eyes a leg!!! chin up OLD boy



Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally got on the 'puter!...so a belated hope the two new things are not bad (Gilbert's sounds like a dream if it's protective, nice one!! ) and hope the new toy is both useful & fun!


----------



## jalapino (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated



And remember....if in doubt......eat a chillie!!!!!.......as your a starter eat a scotch bonnet!!!....all your worries will go.....well to your bottom


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Finally got on the 'puter!...so a belated hope the two new things are not bad (Gilbert's sounds like a dream if it's protective, nice one!! ) and hope the new toy is both useful & fun!



Thank you Twitchy


----------



## Barb (Jul 5, 2012)

*Echo pen*

Hope the health probs prove to be much less worrying than you think. It's always best to get things checked out early.

The Echo is brilliant and should help enormously. Half-units are a bonus and although the memory function is basic, mine has literally been a life-saver on several occasions.

The pen does use a battery, which lasts for four to five years but it can't be replaced. Keen to hear more on NovoPen 5 - first I've heard of it.



Northerner said:


> Went to my GPs this morning as I had been asked to make an appointment after a couple of liver function tests. Upshot was that my bilirubin is higher than normal, but that this has been observed before and it's no different now to what it's always been (could be something called Gilbert's Syndrome). GP doesn't think it's any cause for concern but I will have the test included in my annual checks. So, slightly good news in that there is something abnormal, but not out of the ordinary for me and no treatment needed.
> 
> Slightly worrying is a patch of reddened skin on my chest. It's been there for years and I have mentioned it to GP a few months ago - she gave me a steroid cream to see if it would go, but it hasn't. Having learned that my dad has just been diagnosed with skin cancer (an easily treatable form, possibly induced by the UV treatment for his psoriasis) my GP has decided to send me off for tests with a specialist. She mentioned the possibility of Bowen's disease - anyone had any experience of this? Obviously, I've read up on it and it doesn't sound too concerning, just slightly worrying!
> 
> Also managed to get a prescription for a novopen echo, so quite a good 15 minutes in all - 2 possible diseases and a new gadget!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

Barb said:


> Hope the health probs prove to be much less worrying than you think. It's always best to get things checked out early.
> 
> The Echo is brilliant and should help enormously. Half-units are a bonus and although the memory function is basic, mine has literally been a life-saver on several occasions.
> 
> The pen does use a battery, which lasts for four to five years but it can't be replaced. Keen to hear more on NovoPen 5 - first I've heard of it.



I just noticed it when I went to look at the Echo - not sure if it's available in the UK yet though:

http://www.novonordisk.com/diabetes_care/insulin_pens_and_needles/novopen_5/quickguide/default.asp


----------



## Barb (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Looks identical to the Echo, apart from the grey pen option. The Echo comes in bright red and blue.



Northerner said:


> I just noticed it when I went to look at the Echo - not sure if it's available in the UK yet though:
> 
> http://www.novonordisk.com/diabetes_care/insulin_pens_and_needles/novopen_5/quickguide/default.asp


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

Barb said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks identical to the Echo, apart from the grey pen option. The Echo comes in bright red and blue.



Yes, but only full units, no halves. Makes sense - I think this is the 'adult' version of the Echo - clearly I'm a junior at the age of 53!


----------



## Barb (Jul 5, 2012)

Well spotted, just noticed it too but didn't have chance to correct post! Definitely prefer half options.



Northerner said:


> Yes, but only full units, no halves. Makes sense - I think this is the 'adult' version of the Echo - clearly I'm a junior at the age of 53!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hey, I've just noticed the novopen 5 - it's got a memory function too!




Not on NovoNordisk website so I emailed them (of course I pump now, but I do currently have 2 x Novopen 4s ...... )   - guess what?

ISTR them saying EXACTLY the same about the Echo; it's like deja vu !!!



Dear Ms C,

Thank you for your enquiry regarding the NovoPen? 5. The Novopen? 5 is
currently not available in the UK and there are no plans in place as of yet
to release it here.
The most similar device available in the UK is the NovoPen? Echo, which
also has a memory function and operates very similarly to the the NovoPen?
5. You will need to speak with your healthcare professional to see if this
pen is suitable for you.

Information on new products will be passed on to healthcare professionals,
who then inform their patients of them. You can also visit our UK website,
at www.novonordisk.co.uk, which is updated with new products as soon as
they become available.

I hope this was helpful. Should you have any more queries, please don't
hesitate to contact us at the NovoNordisk Customer Care Line.

Yours Sincerely

Novo Nordisk Customer Care and Medical Information Line

________________________________

Sent: 05 July 2012 16:34
To: Customer Care
Subject: Novopen 5

Hiya

I’ve long been using my trusty Novopens; currently the Novopen 4.  Or
rather 2 of them (NR and L)

Someone in a forum has mentioned the Novopen 5 which has a memory – like
the Echo.  As I get older, the need for this becomes greater .....

Can’t find any info – is it available in UK?  If not – when?

Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your extra worries Northerner, but given your ability to prove everyone/everything wrong, I'm sure it will turn out to be nothing, that or you will magically self-heal within weeks!

Novopen Echo - shouldn't it be standard issue to all over 40's 

(Especially women - ouch!!)


----------

